# belarus tractor?



## shaneetzberger1 (Feb 20, 2013)

i have a 562 belarus that has a hydralic problem,it will only raise with high rpm & drops just like you would if putting lift down when you turn loose of the handle....any suggestions?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

I don't have experience with the 562's, we used to run a few 900's & 920's years ago & still have a 1770 & 1500 clunking around at the back of a shed........
For the most part a Belarus is easy to work on, robust & rarely has hydraulic issues - so first check the hyd oil & clean/replace the hyd filter (not sure if the hyd filter is centrifugal on your model, most Belarus run a centrifugal oil filter & I've seen 1 or 2 models with a similiar set up for the hyd) 
Can you also confirm if your 3PL runs the factory two way ram or has been modified ? And we'll go from there.


----------



## shaneetzberger1 (Feb 20, 2013)

the two way ram is still factory


----------

